# Our new puppy!



## Nikki75 (Jan 12, 2014)

Hi everyone!

I'm new to the forum so just wanted to introduce myself. We just went and chose our lovely little cockapoo yesterday so we pick him up 2nd week of February... Can't wait!

He is white with apricot ears and a couple of patches, I can't wait to see how he is going to look when he is bigger so if anyone has one with the same colours I'd love to see them. 

He doesn't have a name yet. We have a short list which may be a long list by the time we pick him up though haha. 

Looking forward to getting to know other poo owners  (and probably asking a million and one questions )


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

:welcome:
What a sweetie your pup is - you just made it to the Best Mum Spot - nothing like a puppy for putting a smile on a child's face 

Of course best to prepare them for the fact that the sweet little cuddly pup has the potential to become a real piranahpup!
Your pup reminds me colourwise of Jayded's Ringo - so maybe that will give you an idea of how he will develop.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

What a cute puppy Your daughter seems so happy what a cute picture!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I am currently suffering a crockapoo so you have found the right place should you need support. 
Both your daughter and puppy are adorable. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nikki75 (Jan 12, 2014)

Oh yes, the kids have been warned he wont stay so small and sweet for long and they will be running away from him soon while he is nipping at their ankles!!

I don't think they know what's coming though.


----------



## Nikki75 (Jan 12, 2014)

Suffering hahaha, I'm getting more nervous by the second!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Maybe yours won't be a nippy crockapoo but Molly was one for sure. It took a lot of work but now she is the best!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Nikki75 said:


> Suffering hahaha, I'm getting more nervous by the second!!


My first one was prefect. He didn't nip. Walked on the leash right away, slept through the night in the crate and was easy to potty train. They are all different and yet all wonderful. I have three so it can't be bad right?? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Welcome and congrats! Your puppy and daughter look very happy to meet each other!


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

Reminds me of our Gisgo, although his ears were a little paler. Here are some of him.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

What names are on your short list? I loved playing the name game - until my OH came along and crossed off half of my list  

Puppy looks super cute  when they're asleep, they're adorable. But I wouldn't want to go through the trials of puppyhood again; my grown up girl is so much easier!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lottierachel said:


> What names are on your short list? I loved playing the name game - until my OH came along and crossed off half of my list
> 
> Puppy looks super cute  when they're asleep, they're adorable. But I wouldn't want to go through the trials of puppyhood again; my grown up girl is so much easier!


You wouldn't do it again? I'm sure you would!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> You wouldn't do it again? I'm sure you would!


But they wouldn't have the nipping problem, it is Tilly who would have that!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

DB1 said:


> But they wouldn't have the nipping problem, it is Tilly who would have that!


Not according to Donna! Ozzy has given up on Jake and Willow.. They won't let him nip, he's moved on to Donna


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Ooh missed that, poor Donna!
Sorry didn't say the new puppy is gorgeous, and love the pics of Gisgo, he is lovely.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Not according to Donna! Ozzy has given up on Jake and Willow.. They won't let him nip, he's moved on to Donna


That's why you get two at the same time. They have to let the other nip so thru can nip. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nikki75 (Jan 12, 2014)

Oh with any luck we will get a lovely quiet non nipper...haha, I'm asking a lot aren't I 

Susan your Gisgo is adorable! I will be more than happy if our little pup grows up to look like him! 

Lottierachel the short list of names has Cooper, Lenny, Eddie, Sonny, Murphy and Monty on it. It's like naming your child isn't it!?


----------



## claire64 (Nov 25, 2013)

This is Quinn who is 12 weeks  and our Lab Rio  and yeah he is a nipper too


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I just adore Rio. he looks so proud of his pup! 

Gisgo is adorable too. Please post more photos as soon as he comes home! There is a definite shortage of sweet puppy photos on this site these days. Best is when we get one photo each half hour or so. 

So many great names too, it will be hard to choose.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Look at Rio's face! Love that face!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm another Rio fan


----------



## Nikki75 (Jan 12, 2014)

What lovely dogs Claire!! Your Rio looks so proud of his little mate!

Oh you will be sure to see lots of pictures lol. All my friends will be calling me the puppy bore on FB so I will need another place to show him of!

Honestly though getting him home is all I can think of. It's all we can talk about at home lol. I think I've done as much research as I did when I was pregnant with my 3 daughters


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

he is so cute, I can't believe they were all this small once, our Summer is almost 5 months old and she's grown so much, it's unbelievable


----------



## Sarah78 (Nov 24, 2012)

What a cutie! We were in the same position a year ago picking our Lexi up beginning of Feb - it was the best decision ever to the point we are now contemplating no. 2 (well hubby is contemplating...I've decided lol!). 

Look forward to many more pics & hearing what name you choose


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

He is lovely. Take lots of photos and videos because they grow so quickly. You never quite know how they will turn out - Barney's parents were both red and he was red too when we saw a picture of him at 3 days old and when we picked him up at 8 weeks but gradually over the past year he turned to an apricot colour with just his tail red.

He will be one year old in a couple of weeks. Can't imagine life without him.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Adorable puppy, and a very cute daughter!


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

oh he does look like Ringo! So cute! Ringo started out with his ears split vertically down the middle, pale apricot on the front, white on the back and one or two pale apricot spots on his back and rump. Now his ears are almost completely dark apricot and I tease him he's a dalmation he has so many apricot spots. (although not really anywhere near a dalmation) I've been gone forever, I'll try to do an update and post some new pics.


----------

